# First time saving rabbit liver



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I been raising and eating rabbit for the last three years but have never eaten the rabbit livers or any other animal liver. I just wanted to make sure I saved the right organ, I saved the largest dark red organ. When the rabbit was hanging by its back legs it was right above the diaghram. Did I keep the right organ?

Any suggestions on how to cook it?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, that's the liver. It has several lobes and is dark, reddish-brown. You have to remove the gall bladder (bile duct) from it. It is the thin, greenish-black duct, about half an inch long, embedded in one of the crevasses of the liver. There is what looks like a white thread attached to the top. Grip that and pull firmly down, ripping the gall bladder away and discarding it. You could also cut it out, taking enough of the surrounding liver that you don't break the gall bladder. It would ruin the taste of the liver if it breaks and runs on the meat.

Once you've got that done, just slice and saute gently in butter until *just* done... just when the last of the pinky colour is gone. Don't cook it to death or it will be rubbery and tasteless. Season with salt and pepper. You can also cook it whole. Rabbit is by far the best liver I have ever tasted. 

Next time, try saving the kidneys as well. They are very good too and can be cooked with the liver. You will find them surrounded by a little fat further down on the rabbit, one on each side. They are shaped like a kidney bean but are larger, maybe an inch or so long. The heart can also be eaten. It has good flavour but tends to be very chewy.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm about to cook up my first liver/kidney/heart dinner probably tomorrow. Kinda nervous about wether I'll like it or not, but I'm trying to keep an open mind about it.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, I put three in the freezer today so I will have to defrost them and remove the gall bladder. I did save the heart,kidneys and lungs to use as trapping bait, I thought about eating the hearts but I figured one step at a time. I did not know that the kidneys could be eaten.

I was always a person that said "I won't eat organs" but as a try to become more self sufficient and raise my own food it seems like such a waste to throw out such a large boneless piece of protein so hopefully I like it


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont care for chicken livers or livers in general, so I havent tried rabbit livers yet....so far the animals get it and I have saved some for catfish bait. I might have to try some and the kidneys....


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm not fond of liver either, in general... but rabbit liver is different. It's the liver-hater's liver.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL.....well then, if you say so then I will remember to save some and cook it up like you mentioned and try it! 

My father in law eats chicken livers, gizzards, kidney, testes, hearts......would probably eat the rest if he could find a way to cook it up so I am sure that rabbit delicates would be a handsome treat to him!


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

simpy put: there's no better tasting liver than rabbit liver. it's rich, therefore, don't over-eat. 

floured, seasoned, and cooked in a light oil, there's nothing better.

grumpy.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com/2010/12/rabbit-liver-pate.html

Here is a delicious recipe for pate'. Very easy, too. If you click on the recipe tab, you can see lots of recipes for rabbit and lamb on my blog.

Lisa


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

mmmmmm...rabbit liver in white pan gravy!!! Makes me want to raise rabbits again..hands down the best liver out there.


----------



## missfire (Jun 7, 2011)

You might say I'm strange but rabbit liver when cooked on the grill actually comes out tasteing a little sweet for some reason, and yes I agree it does not taste nothing like calves or chicken liver. Totaly different taste no matter haow you cook it. I liked the statement it's the LIVER HATERS LIVER,


----------

